# Chief 1918



## Gordy (Nov 17, 2018)

This is an original paint 1918 Chief.  Been in my family for decades!  Need the rear 3 speed hub, shifter assembly, rear stand and rear fender.  Apparently I was violating the rules of the Cabe, so I deleted some of my post


----------



## catfish (Nov 17, 2018)

How about the knucklehead parts?


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 17, 2018)

Sweet Lord!  Nice bike.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 17, 2018)

post it in the FOR SALE section with a price


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 17, 2018)

In order to sell you need to list in for sale section with a price. You said you know what its worth so put a price on it or list it on EBAY


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 17, 2018)

@Gordy ... the Chief looks to be in very good
condition as an original.  Is there a possibility
more fotos could be posted, when you have time ?

Can see the crank sports a ''pin-spanner'' type
locknut -- used by Davis only in 1918.  Am very
curious as to which variation of Chief badge is
mounted to the headtube. 

If you do decide to post another foto, could you 
turn the fork, please,  so the trussrods don't get 
in the way of the badge ?

Would also like to see a foto of the underside of
the crankcase.  There is often a bunch of informa-
tion that can be learned from the placement of the
numbers.

Thank you, Gordy.

..... patric cafaro


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 17, 2018)

What exactly is the value? Just curious.


----------



## Rusty72 (Nov 17, 2018)

If you decide to part it. I will take the stem and bars. The seat and the badge !!!


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Nov 17, 2018)

I like it a lot. where is the rest of knuck. ?


----------



## "Winged wheel" (Nov 29, 2018)

what year are the rocker boxes ?..looking for 46 -47


----------



## Gordy (Nov 29, 2018)

I don't have any spares.  Those are for my 40.  I hate to say it but, fleabay might be ur best bet


----------



## bricycle (Nov 29, 2018)

Gordy said:


> I don't have any spares.  Those are for my 40.  I hate to say it but, fleabay might be ur best bet



Gordy, you know these came with New Departure "A" coasters as well (not all 3 speeds).


----------



## Gordy (Nov 29, 2018)

I wasn't aware, but there is evidence of it being a 3 speed by the small cable guide wheel still attached at the seat post?


----------



## Rambler (Nov 29, 2018)

Gordy said:


> I wasn't aware, but there is evidence of it being a 3 speed by the small cable guide wheel still attached at the seat post?




So is that not the original rear wheel?


----------



## Gordy (Nov 29, 2018)

Not sure...I believe the hub was changed out and relaced to this coaster style hub


----------



## bricycle (Nov 29, 2018)

Gordy said:


> I wasn't aware, but there is evidence of it being a 3 speed by the small cable guide wheel still attached at the seat post?



True enough, I forgot that was there. but those darn Tri-coaster wheels can go $700+ hubs $300+
Maybe put an old 3spd S/A and use it as a rider.


----------



## Gordy (Nov 29, 2018)

That's what I'm finding out...I might just hang it back up in the rafters or sell it out of frustration if offered the right money.  I have to believe these original paint 100 year old bikes are getting harder to find


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 29, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Gordy, you know these came with New Departure "A" coasters as well (not all 3 speeds).




bri ... this is very interesting information.

Can you support your statement with some 
documentation or visual illustration ?

This is the kind of info that needs to be placed 
into the Davis Thread and the Chief Thread.

Thank you - Bri .....

..... patric


----------



## bricycle (Nov 29, 2018)

I don't have it, but read it I believe here on a catalogue page stating either was available. Probably on the Davis thread or Chief thread.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2018)

Gordy said:


> That's what I'm finding out...I might just hang it back up in the rafters or sell it out of frustration if offered the right money.  I have to believe these original paint 100 year old bikes are getting harder to find




Or why not just put a price on it and list it in the for sale section? This kinda looks like fish'n


----------



## ejlwheels (Nov 29, 2018)

Looks like a 1917 badge.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1915-to-1919-sears-chief-documentation-bike-thread.35874/


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 29, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> bri ... this is very interesting information.
> 
> Can you support your statement with some
> documentation or visual illustration ?
> ...







Just a little cheaper option. Gordy’s most certainly had a 3 speed with the cable wheel still attached.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 29, 2018)

Goldenindian said:


> View attachment 910443
> Just a little cheaper option. Gordy’s most certainly had a 3 speed with the cable wheel still attached.




Way to go Glenn. see Patric, I didn't loose my mind. (again)


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 29, 2018)

of course they made coaster brake models.i have one and 2 three speed models.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 29, 2018)

@bricycle
@Goldenindian
@dave the wave


*Y*_*arr  !!*_

Well, I'll be a Monkey's Nephew _!!_

Had no idea a single-speed coaster 
brake option was available.

Thank you for your help .....

..... patric


----------



## willswares1220 (Nov 30, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Way to go Glenn. see Patric, I didn't loose my mind. (again)



Brian, we all know you haven't lost your mind, maybe we all have here on The Cabe!! 
( I did have a coaster brake model once, that I sold )
Bri's right, those complete wheels with the Sturmey / Archer three speeds bring some good money.  If they have the original cable and thumb shifter attached as well and an early tire to boot $$ Extremely hard to come by, but would increase the value of that Chief quite a bit and help complete it!! Those early parts are getting much more difficult to find.....

*Here's one I've had a long time that I took out of my stash and will be listing for sale soon......
It's not cheap $995.00 shipped, but will be available........First spare, straight wheel with cable & shifter, I've ever had and with that cool tire to boot.......Usually there's bits & pieces here and there.*

*( Gordy gets first crack at it if he wants it ) It could use a good cleaning.*


----------



## neighbor (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## neighbor (Nov 28, 2021)

neighbor said:


> View attachment 1518851View attachment 1518852


----------



## neighbor (Nov 28, 2021)

Well if the wheels aren’t correct for the bike……….. how much $?


----------



## nick tures (Nov 28, 2021)

wow thats cool !!


----------



## bleedingfingers (Dec 2, 2021)

Take off that cable guide  problem solved .🤣


----------

